# TONS of Ceratopteris thalictroides (Water Sprite)



## Aqua Aurora

I don't know if there's a want for this but I'll post it here

As you can see from the photo below on a nearly 48" towel I have a [censor] ton of Ceratopteris thalictroides, more commonly known as water sprite. Its grown mostly above water-it pushed the lid off my tank! Does well in humid medium to low light vivariums/terrairums/aquariums/paludariums.
Asking $26 shipped. 
Payment Via PayPal.
Shipping in Continental US only.
Will be shipping in a medium priority box, I ship Mondays through Thursdays.







Disclaimer: they did come from a tank with duckweed. Iv'e washed it out as best I can. But that's why I am only asking ~$12+ shipping cost for so much.
Have in a tank with a clamp light for now, would like to get these sold by Monday 22/10/18. Or I may dump them or use in other tanks.


----------

